# Sand Mix



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

I currently have another tank ready and waiting albeit for a few more additions, I was going to use John Innes No3, topped off with this which I saw in the local P@H store, I assume it would be Ok and not as dense as play sand.

Geoff


----------



## awtong (3 Apr 2012)

Not sure if that is the exact sand that I used to bulk out my 450l vision but if it is I found it to be extremely dirty with lots of bits of crap in it.  

Andy


----------



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> Not sure if that is the exact sand that I used to bulk out my 450l vision but if it is I found it to be extremely dirty with lots of bits of crap in it.
> 
> Andy



So I should stick to something from Unipac or ADA then.


----------



## KittyKat (3 Apr 2012)

For some reason, that is screaming "sharp sand" at me (which is also known as grus), which is basically rougher grained sand than play sand. In fact, I would say that sharp sand is better than the stuff you are looking at because the sand that you are looked at is dyed. So, I recommend that you head down to your local DIY shop and have a look at sharp sand to see if that is what you are after.

When I last bought Homebase sharp sand, it was no worse than any play sand or aquarium gravel for cleaning.


----------



## awtong (3 Apr 2012)

I am pretty sure that sand isn't dyed it just looked like it had been bagged up straight off the beach to me!

Andy


----------



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> it just looked like it had been bagged up straight off the beach to me!
> 
> Andy



Planning on going to Cornwall in the summer to the sister in laws, perhaps I should wait....


----------



## KittyKat (3 Apr 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that sand isn't dyed it just looked like it had been bagged up straight off the beach to me!


Click on the link to the product and look at the description. The third paragraph states:





> The colourfast resin coating will significantly reduce dye leakage into your tanks water;


----------



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

Click on the link to the product and look at the description. The third paragraph states:





> The colourfast resin coating will significantly reduce dye leakage into your tanks water;



BH that bit obviously didn't sink in when I read it.....


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2012)

> I was going to use John Innes No3, topped off with this which I saw in the local P@H store, I assume it would be Ok and not as dense as play sand.



Hi it looks very fine grained, which is perhaps not ideal if you intend to use John Innes No3. I have had great results with pool filter sand grade 6/14 or sand with an average particle size of about 3mm. It's available on eBay.

Pool filter sand is composed of inert silicates that will not affect water chemistry. The size and rounded shape of the grains prevents compaction allowing water movement, nutrient transference, and gas exchange. 

This ensures that the top layer of the soil, or oxidised microzone, remains aerobic and a hive of microbial activity; this helps to neutralise toxic substances and unlock nutrients. 

and check this out http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19761


----------



## GHNelson (3 Apr 2012)

Hi
Trio said
I have had great results with pool filter sand grade 6/14 or sand with an average particle size of about 3mm. It's available on eBay.
Can you post up a link for this sand?
hoggie


----------



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

I think this might be it.. if it is excellent value.


----------



## GHNelson (3 Apr 2012)

geaves said:
			
		

> I think this might be it.. if it is excellent value.


I think you could be correct  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## geaves (3 Apr 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> geaves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking 2-5mm rather than the 3-6mm, but 17 pound for 25kg's....


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2012)

Hi, beat me to it, that is exactly the stuff I use.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Apr 2012)

What about this stuff:

http://www.gardenhealth.com/products/co ... ural-sand/

Any good?


----------



## awtong (4 Apr 2012)

KittyKat said:
			
		

> awtong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it does.  I stand corrected.  Must be slightly different to the stuff I used at that definitely wasn't dyed but that was quite a while ago.

Andy


----------



## geaves (4 Apr 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> > I was going to use John Innes No3, topped off with this which I saw in the local P@H store, I assume it would be Ok and not as dense as play sand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troi, where would you get the soil retainer, somewhere like B&Q or would Wyvale Garden Centre be a better option?


----------



## KittyKat (4 Apr 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> So it does.  I stand corrected.  Must be slightly different to the stuff I used at that definitely wasn't dyed but that was quite a while ago.


I was quite surprised to see that as well, as it does look like bog standard sand, or maybe it was a copy/paste error on their part.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2012)

> Troi, where would you get the soil retainer, somewhere like B&Q or would Wyvale Garden Centre be a better option?



Hi I got mine from Amazon, follow the link below.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardman-Greenho ... 259&sr=1-9


----------



## Alastair (9 Apr 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> What about this stuff:
> 
> http://www.gardenhealth.com/products/co ... ural-sand/
> 
> Any good?



I just had a look at this and thought it was a good price, but if your keeping corys etc I doubt it would be suitable as it states

"Add Horticultural Sand to your cuttings compost and the abrasive action of the sand on the stems will encourage faster and better roots to form."

The abrasive part changed my mind for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (9 Apr 2012)

the abrasive action relates to inserting cuttings into the sand, the slight rough edges of the sand abrades the edges of the  stem cutting, helping roots to form at that point. still could be a problem for corydora...


----------



## KittyKat (24 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I just had a look at this and thought it was a good price, but if your keeping corys etc I doubt it would be suitable as it states
> 
> "Add Horticultural Sand to your cuttings compost and the abrasive action of the sand on the stems will encourage faster and better roots to form."
> 
> The abrasive part changed my mind for me.


Horticultural sand is usually lime free so that it does not alter the pH of the soil. Apart from that, it is no different than any other sand. In this case, it is abrasive compared to just soil, as Darren says, but all sand is abrasive in itself just because it is hard. Look at it this way, any type of sand rubbed against (aquarium) glass will leave scratches.
The real danger would be if the sand has been coated in weedkiller or fertiliser, but that is quite unlikely and can easily be found out from the manufacturer.

You might also be interest to know that "sharp sand" that builders used is just quartz sand (which we can pay quite a lot for, if buying with the "for aquarium use" label) of various grades, so "sharp" just means that it has some larger pieces in it, not that the sand itself is any sharper and is quite suitable for aquaria.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Apr 2012)

I've got a bag of the Horticultural Sand now if anyone wants me to take a picture to see what it looks like.


----------

